# Strainer Jar Lids !!



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I found them !! Strainer Qt. jar lids !!

Pinetree Garden Seeds has them for $5.95 in the sprouting seeds section. I did a quick look at the site and found this http://www.superseeds.com/products.php?search=H753 I would CALL them first tho and make sure they have some before ordering..

http://www.superseeds.com/contact.php

I got mine from them years ago, mine still work great and look new !


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH I hope they are wide mouth jar lids am going to check.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for tracking those down!

Just a side note  I have used these lids for buttermilk thickness kefir and they work great and are easy to clean. If you want really thick kefir you will have to use something like a fish net and force the kefir through with a rubber spatula.


----------

